# North East rep



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So any news or do we just migrate to the nearest meetings?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i am hoping to take over this roll in a couple of weeks


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice one Andy  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great news


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good stuff, Andy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Until then you're welcome down here :wink:


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

woo hoo!!!!(in a homer simpson style 8)

Joe


----------

